# Today I Joined The PCA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## etexas (Dec 2, 2007)

This afternoon I met with the Elders and Pastors and etexas is now a full fledged Presbyterian! It has been a long road, but I feel content in my Spiritual walk! ....and yes I know Popcorn Smile-E is out of context here...I just like him!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 2, 2007)

etexas said:


> This afternoon I met with the Elders and Pastors and etexas is now a full fledged Presbyterian! It has been a long road, but I feel content in my Spiritual walk! ....and yes I know Popcorn Smile-E is out of context here...I just like him!



Congratulations. May you know the blessing of church membership.


----------



## Theoretical (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats, Max. I'm glad you found a good church to join.


----------



## etexas (Dec 2, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> Congrats, Max. I'm glad you found a good church to join.


Thank you! Though being a PCA man you might be biased here!


----------



## raekwon (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 2, 2007)

Congratulations!  and may your new church home be a blessing for both you and them.


----------



## etexas (Dec 2, 2007)

raekwon said:


> Welcome.


Glad to be aboard the good ship "PCA".


----------



## JBaldwin (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome to the PCA.


----------



## etexas (Dec 2, 2007)

JBaldwin said:


> Welcome to the PCA.


....ooops! Thank you, glad they let me in!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## Richard King (Dec 2, 2007)

I wanted so badly to just ask you if they taught you the secret handshake 
but I reprimanded myself because it is not something to joke about. 
I willl just say:


Welcome and congrats to you as well as the believers who will be blessed by fellowshiping with you.


----------



## etexas (Dec 2, 2007)

Richard King said:


> I wanted so badly to just ask you if they taught you the secret handshake
> but I reprimanded myself because it is not something to joke about.
> I willl just say:
> 
> ...


Thank you! And here is the handshake.......


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 2, 2007)

etexas said:


> This afternoon I met with the Elders and Pastors and etexas is now a full fledged Presbyterian! It has been a long road, but I feel content in my Spiritual walk! ....and yes I know Popcorn Smile-E is out of context here...I just like him!



Praise God! I may soon be joining the PCA myself.


----------



## etexas (Dec 2, 2007)

Pilgrim said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > This afternoon I met with the Elders and Pastors and etexas is now a full fledged Presbyterian! It has been a long road, but I feel content in my Spiritual walk! ....and yes I know Popcorn Smile-E is out of context here...I just like him!
> ...


Thank you Chris! I knew"?", you were moving or were about to move and doing a little Church shopping.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 2, 2007)

etexas said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...



I moved. With its northern origins, the OPC isn't that prevalent in the South with the exception of FL and maybe the Dallas and surrounding areas.


----------



## youthevang (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome to the presbyterian family.


----------



## etexas (Dec 2, 2007)

youthevang said:


> Welcome to the presbyterian family.


Not sure I want to be a member of a club that would have someone like me as a member!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 2, 2007)

Congratulations. I'm glad that you and your wife were able to find a place to worship together that you're both happy about and where you will receive spiritual nourishment.


----------



## etexas (Dec 2, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Congratulations. I'm glad that you and your wife were able to find a place to worship together that you're both happy about and where you will receive spiritual nourishment.


Thank you Rich!


----------



## Ivan (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, let me be the first Baptist to say CONGRATS!! 

If not for a little water...

May Christ richly bless you and your wife at your new church!


----------



## etexas (Dec 2, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Well, let me be the first Baptist to say CONGRATS!!
> 
> If not for a little water...
> 
> May Christ richly bless you and your wife at your new church!


Thank you Ivan! As for the water it WAS raining when I went and I had no umbrella....so hmmmmm there you go a "Heavenly" immersion!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 2, 2007)

So you finally became a Christian today, just kidding.


----------



## etexas (Dec 2, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> So you finally became a Christian today, just kidding.


It was a real Damascus Road thing!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 2, 2007)

Congratulations one day I too will join a reformed baptist or presbyterian church. I'm happy for you!!!


----------



## sgs1973 (Dec 2, 2007)

What else can I say, except that you made a very, very, very, very, wise decision. I have it first hand that the pastor is delighted that our Lord has brought you to that church. May it please the Lord to bless you and make you a blessing.


----------



## etexas (Dec 2, 2007)

sgs1973 said:


> What else can I say, except that you made a very, very, very, very, wise decision. I have it first hand that the pastor is delighted that our Lord has brought you to that church. May it please the Lord to bless you and make you a blessing.


I think I know this Cat! You know people I "hear tell" Pastor Steve is a pretty good Pastor!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 2, 2007)

etexas said:


> sgs1973 said:
> 
> 
> > What else can I say, except that you made a very, very, very, very, wise decision. I have it first hand that the pastor is delighted that our Lord has brought you to that church. May it please the Lord to bless you and make you a blessing.
> ...


A talking Cat!? (or a typing one at least) You have proof of this claim? Phenomenal if true.


----------



## etexas (Dec 2, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > sgs1973 said:
> ...


Sure there are lots of talking cats here on the PB....here is a pic of one......ME-OW!


----------



## turmeric (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome to the PCA, brother!


----------



## Ron (Dec 2, 2007)

Excellent news my brother.

Ron


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Dec 3, 2007)

A Ceud Mile Failte! (A hundred thousand welcomes! Scottish Gaelic) The longer I stay in the PCA the more it feels like home. May it be the same for you.
Blessings


----------



## reformedcop (Dec 3, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## bookslover (Dec 3, 2007)

Fine job, young man.

Now, after a period of maturing and seasoning, you'll be ready to step up to the big time - the OPC!


----------



## lwadkins (Dec 3, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## Kevin Lewis (Dec 3, 2007)

*Congratulations from a Reformed Baptist!!*

Congratulations to you on becoming a member of a church. I became a member of our Reformed Baptist church about a year ago and have never ever regretted joining. Praise the Lord!


----------



## Gloria (Dec 3, 2007)

etexas said:


> This afternoon I met with the Elders and Pastors and etexas is now a full fledged Presbyterian! It has been a long road, but I feel content in my Spiritual walk! ....and yes I know Popcorn Smile-E is out of context here...I just like him!


----------



## etexas (Dec 3, 2007)

reformedcop said:


> Congratulations and welcome!


This means if you transfer to Texas you cannot give me speeding ticket!


----------



## etexas (Dec 7, 2007)

Megan will go before the Elders this Lord's Day, she is a little nervous, not much, last week she had to go to Dallas to help a friend who is getting married, I messed with her and told her she was going to have to appear before the Elders alone.....and it would last about an hour!


----------



## etexas (Dec 9, 2007)

Today is the BIG day for my wife! "Y'all pray for her as she begings her Presbyterian Path at 10:30! She is nervous!


----------



## etexas (Dec 9, 2007)

I SAID PRAY FOR MY WIFE! Sorry I can never keep a straight face when trying to be serous! But please do pray for Megan and I as we make this VERY important step!


----------



## Barnpreacher (Dec 9, 2007)

etexas said:


> I SAID PRAY FOR MY WIFE! Sorry I can never keep a straight face when trying to be serous! But please do pray for Megan and I as we make this VERY important step!



 that everything went well. Glad you have found a good church home.


----------



## etexas (Dec 9, 2007)

Barnpreacher said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > I SAID PRAY FOR MY WIFE! Sorry I can never keep a straight face when trying to be serous! But please do pray for Megan and I as we make this VERY important step!
> ...


All went well! My wife is a Presbyterian!


----------



## stephwoodward (Dec 18, 2007)

May I ask what church you joined and where?


----------



## turmeric (Dec 18, 2007)

Now you both have to CHUG a Presbyterian! They didn't tell you _that_ part, did they?

Oh, and I have a bridge for sale...


----------

